# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Vào Facebook nhanh chóng nhất

## hoangminh2016

chỉ cần 1 phát click bạn đã có thể vào facebook ròi. không cần chỉnh file host.



link: http://www.mediafire.com/?6cpictlyolmd2mm

phần mềm yêu cầu máy tính phải hỗ trợ java , cài đặt sẵn java runtime :
http://download.cnet.com/java-runtim...-10009607.html

video hướng dẫn sử dụng :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxgaezhdko0

chú ý để khắc phục lỗi invalid url nếu vào facebook bằng ie , hoặc firefox bạn nên gõ đủ www.facebook.com , hoặc facebook.com.vn , chrome thì facebook.com thôi.
chúc các bạn chém gió vui vẻ

nguồn: http://taiphanmem.net/2011/07/04/va-facebook-nhanh-chong-nhat/

----------


## thietkebietthu

*send*

cài cái này vào ok http://www.mediafire.com/?fnlwvkf2v104y4h

----------

